# Christmas Pic Competition



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2017)

Well we used to have an annual competition here at the forum. It was an Aviation Christmas Themed Picture Competition. It has been 7 years since we last did this. 

I thought it might be a good idea to bring it back. 

Here are the rules:

1. It must be a picture. Gifs and animations do not count. 
2. It must be aviation related.
3. It must be Christmas Themed.
4. No more than 2 entries per member. 
5. No dual entries, no two members can enter the same picture. 

You can enter the pictures starting today until December 20th. 

Get cracking, find those pictures!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2017)

Outstanding. And let's get to it with the Christmas banner. Only 5 months left until it comes down

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2017)

Allow me to start

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2017)

That's my 2.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2017)

Lucky13
here you go...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bwahahahahah........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Outstanding. And let's get to it with the Christmas banner. Only 5 months left until it comes down

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2017)

LMAO.........do it


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2017)

Good idea to bring this back.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2017)

Cool Beans.... Here's Number ONE:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 28, 2017)

Rare photo of Air Force Stealth Bomber Sleigh 1 Refueling on Eggnog... Strange reports of this bomber dropping wrapped bombs have yet to be confirmed




Ho ho ho-my god

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2017)

Good stuff keep em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2017)

Didn't know Santa flew a He111.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2017)

Great stuff.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Didn't know Santa flew a He111.


You betcha, 'cause without the German/Dutch traditions there would not be a Santa Claus. The Germans (and the Dutch) brought many of their Christmas customs to America directly or indirectly and der Heilige Nikolaus or Pelznickel (Saint Nicholas) was one of them. His feast day is December 6, which is the main reason he is connected with Christmas. In Austria, parts of Germany, and Switzerland, der Heilige Nikolaus (or Pelznickel) brings his gifts for children on Nikolaustag, Dec. 6, not Dec. 25. St. Nicholas Day (der Nikolaustag) on Dec. 6 was a preliminary round for Christmas as it was in my house. We put out our stockings out on the night of Dec 5th. I borrowed on of Dad’s socks. If we were “good kids” treats were left (apples, oranges, some candy) if not there might be a willow branch (switch). Actual Christmas presents were delivered, by der Weihnachtsmann (Father Christmas) on the night of Dec 24th. For some odd reason it always happened while we were at the midnight candle service at church. In older Lutheran tradition it was Christkindl who brought the gifts. In America this has mutated into the English term “Kris Kringle.” When I told one of my “stories”, Grandpa would always say, “Ja, und ich bin der Weihnachtsmann!”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2017)

Yup, we still celebrate Sinterklaas on december 5th.


----------



## pbehn (Nov 29, 2017)

My Grandmother had a Christmas tree in the house for the first time when her daughter (my mother) wanted one, like her friends had that was in the mid 1930s. As a child and young woman Christmas wasn't even a holiday, the big holiday and festival at the time was "Martinmas". This was the day when those working on the land received their money for the year. It was a time for buying clothes and engagement and wedding rings, the date of Nov 11 was overtaken by World War one remembrance services but is the same as the German Carnival season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2017)

pbehn said:


> the big holiday and festival at the time was "Martinmas".


Man, that brings back memories. In early November, in Sunday school we'd make paper "lanterns". On the night of Nov. 11th, "Martinsfeuer" we'd light the lanterns and parade around the church. Eventually at the back of the church was a wood pile. Tossing the lanterns onto the wood we'd start a bonfire and pretzels would be handed out. Returning home to dinner we had Martinsgans (goose). Mom and Grandma made Weckmänner (gingerbread men) for desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 29, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Man, that brings back memories. In early November, in Sunday school we'd make paper "lanterns". On the night of Nov. 11th, "Martinsfeuer" we'd light the lanterns and parade around the church. Eventually at the back of the church was a wood pile. Tossing the lanterns onto the wood we'd start a bonfire and pretzels would be handed out. Returning home to dinner we had Martinsgans (goose). Mom and Grandma made Weckmänner (gingerbread men) for desert.


If you only get paid once per year, imagine the party you have on pay day. I cant remember my gran ever mentioning Christmas in her youth, almost every memory was "marti'mas"


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2017)

Christmas or not, a NO-FLY ZONE is a NO fly zone!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2017)

Seeing is BELIEVING!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is the one I entered for the 2010 Christmas Siggy..........that we are still waiting on the winner to be announced....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 29, 2017)

mikewint said:


> You betcha, 'cause without the German/Dutch traditions there would not be a Santa Claus. ”



In Britain we have Father Christmas who seems to be an amalgam of several renamed Celtic/Romano British mythical characters. The Green Man, Merlin (Welsh: Myrddin) King Ludd and Saturn. Father Christmas gets mixed up with Santa Claus but he is an older and different tradition originally he was associated not as a present bringer but as a leader of the revels. The revels was a racous midwinter feast and booze up which was taken over by the Christians and renamed Christmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2017)

fastmongrel said:


> In Britain we have Father Christmas who seems to be an amalgam of several renamed Celtic/Romano British mythical characters.


The earliest such person appeared during ancient British mid-winter festivals. He was a pagan figure who represented the coming of spring. He would wear a long, green hooded cloak and a wreath of holly, ivy or mistletoe. When Britain fell under Saxon rule in the fifth and sixth centuries AD, Father Christmas took on the characteristics of the Saxon Father Time, also known as King Frost or King Winter. Someone would dress up as King Winter and be welcomed into homes, where he would sit near the fire and be given something to eat and drink. It was thought that by being kind to King Winter, the people would get something good in return: a milder winter.

When the Vikings invaded Britain they brought their own midwinter traditions with them. In Norse tradition the 20th through the 31st of December is known as Jultid (today, Yuletide), the time when the Norse God Odin takes on the character of Jul and visits the earth. During Jultid Odin, a portly, elderly man with a white beard and a long, blue, hooded cloak was said to have ridden through the world giving gifts to the good and punishments to the bad. The two traditions merged and Father Christmas became fat like Odin and developed the ability to automatically know whether people had been bad or good. Also like Odin, Father Christmas could travel magically and be in lots of places in a short space of time.

With the arrival of the Normans and their story of St Nicholas the creation of the British Father Christmas was complete. The first written reference to the entity of Father Christmas is found in a 15th century carol, which includes the line "Welcome, my lord Christëmas." From this point onwards, Father Christmas is seen to represent the spirit of Christmas: that of good cheer and benevolence to all. In Tudor and Stuart times Sir Christmas or Captain Christmas was called upon to preside over the Christmas entertainment in large houses. In 1638, we got our first image of Father Christmas courtesy of Thomas Nabbes, who illustrated him as an old man in a furred coat and cap.

So far so good but then the Puritans arrive on the scene. This reverence of a pagan figure and revelry was too much for them and so in 1644 they banned Christmas and Father Christmas. Well prohibition seldom works and so Father Christmas went underground and began to appear in Mummers Plays. He would stride onto the stage at the beginning of the play to say "In comes I, old Father Christmas, be I welcome or be I not? I hope old Father Christmas, will never be forgot." He also appeared in underground newspapers under the name of Old Christmas.

Fortunately with the arrival of the Victorian age Father Christmas was truly revived as the spirit of Christmas. The Victorian Father Christmas embodied elements of all his predecessors and was usually drawn as a jolly, pagan figure in a long, hooded coat which could be red, blue, green or brown.

By the middle of the 20th century, our Father Christmas had changed again. This time he was heavily influenced by America and Clement C. Moore's 1822 poem "The Night before Christmas". Especially when illustrated by Thomas Nash for Harper's Weekly.
In Moore's poem we see a St Nick who combines all the characteristics of Odin, St Nicholas and Father Christmas. From Nash's drawings, which were heavily influenced by Moore's poem, we got the idea that Santa lives at the North Pole, has a list of good and bad children and reads letters from children (in Britain posted up the chimney). Although Father Christmas had worn red before, to represent St Nicolas' Bishop's Robes, it was the Coca Cola Company's advert of 1931 that helped to make red the standard color for Father Christmas's coat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 29, 2017)

I remember in 1985 in Saudi Arabia discussing Christmas with a middle aged Saudi and his young trainees. The old guy spent a year at Newcastle University but the young guys had never left the kingdom. You cannot explain to people who have never left the desert quite close to the equator why people would just invent a reason to light fires and have a party, fortunately the guy who spent a winter in Newcastle understood. If I was living where I am now 2500 years ago I would look around for a huge tree that will burn for seven days, hang holly all over the place and drink a lot of booze at parties, there would be nothing else to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2017)

Ho Ho Ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Nov 30, 2017)

Well now Santa's Sleigh has changed a lot over the years....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2017)

And here's me thinking, all these years, that it was propelled by reindeer farts !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Dec 1, 2017)

Airframes said:


> And here's me thinking, all these years, that it was propelled by reindeer farts !!



Terry, almost, that's the AFTERBURNER!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2017)

hot Santa....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm game...

_1937 Christmas card signed by Gen. Frank M. Andrews, the commander of General Headquarters (GHQ) Air Force (U.S. Air Force photo)_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2017)

Something not working there Bill.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 6, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Something not working there Bill.


Don't know what happened. Try top of new listings again and it will work


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)

Post edited. It should work now.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 6, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Post edited. It should work now.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)

My pleasure.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ho Ho Ho.....I just started building a chimney

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clave (Dec 19, 2017)

It's been a long time...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2017)

Final day to post any pictures you might have.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 21, 2017)

mikewint said:


> One of the things I've always envied about Santa, The Naughty and Nice List. Santa KNEW exactly where all the Naughty Girls lived:




Looks that way


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2017)

Mike you know you can’t post pics with see thru clothing like that, that shows actual nipples and everything.

The forum rules don’t allow it. You have been here long enough to know that. 

Horse also had to go and delete posts in other threads because it was tripping websense for adult content.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2017)

Apologies to any and all who were offended the pic was small and blurry and I didn't see anything anatomical exposed

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Apologies to any and all who were offended the pic was small and blurry and I didn't see anything anatomical exposed



No one was offended. It is simply the forum rules...

As for the purpose of this thread. Tomorrow when I have some time, I will get a voting thread started to decide the winner. Thanks everyone who contributed.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2017)

Believe it or not; this is scanned from a Christmas card; it was issued to personnel at RAF East Fortune in December 1918. The wording accompanying says, "What if we two had met?" and there's a picture of the German High Seas Fleet sailing into the Firth of Forth on the inside cover, with the words "Our weapon... The enemy" Sadly I don't have a copy of the original card.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2017)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No one was offended. It is simply the forum rules...
> 
> As for the purpose of this thread. Tomorrow when I have some time, I will get a voting thread started to decide the winner. Thanks everyone who contributed.


Chris I think we should start the thread now. Although it is also tradition not declare a winner if I remember correctly


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2017)

Can i squeeze in at the last minute ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Chris I think we should start the thread now. Although it is also tradition not declare a winner if I remember correctly



Sorry Marcel, I have been busy the last few days. I will get it a voting thread started today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2017)

I do like all the pics shooting down Santa. He is shameless copy of our Sinterklaas, already made political correct by removing the black helper, although I might imagine he can still get into trouble with the animal activists for having reindeer with red noses, being forced to walk on slippery roofs etc. (no animal was harmed in any way during the creation of this message).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2017)

Entries are all in for a vote...

Thank you to those who participated.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2018)

I think we'll keep that tradition to not declare a winner

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2018)




----------

